# How Much U Think I Would Get?



## yeroc1982 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have some really really crystally weed and i made a bunch og bubblehash from the trimmings and i want to maybe use an ounce of pure bud for hash. Im just wondering what you all think would be a good guess. Here is a pic of the weed ill be using, and this pic is 2 weeks before harvest.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 8, 2008)

If you use all bud i would guess you will get about 4-5 grams of hash from a ounce but it will be the super dank hash for sure.

Thats just my gues i have never made bubble hash from just buds though just from trim.

Me and my buddy had an idea to kief a ounce and then make hash oil with the rest of the buds that way you would get like 4 grams of hash u made from keif and like 2-3 grams of hash oil.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool, I ran about a half ounce of bud last nite, got about 2.5 grams or so but the buds were wet and i dident really bust them up cuz its kinda hard wen wet. So im hoping to dry it out more and try again and hopefully get more but its killer hash, im not even smokin the bud i got. lol.


----------



## Brussels (Aug 13, 2008)

I run my trim through my 5bag/5 gal kit, three times, and get almost the same amount with each run. I've tried it a fourth time, but it wasn't worth the effort involved. With good 'trim', I've managed between 10 and 12% of total weight of the trim, with the three runs. Just make sure you keep it really really cold, with plenty of ice...
B


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep it cold and Jorge Cervantes recommmends drying the leaves before frezzing them


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

so let me get this str8..youll smoke hash..but not bud?


----------

